# Cheapest t-shirt fulfillment service USA/EUROPE



## lukas1001 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello

I am looking for the cheapest t-shirt/hoodies fulfillment services. As far as I see the cheapest is scalable press (total USA $11,45 for shirt and ~$20,78 for hoodie). I have read some bad reviews here about them but I will give it a shot. Any other cheap options? Also looking for same thing in Europe. Appreciate your answers.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, there are less pricey options


----------



## lukas1001 (Nov 18, 2014)

Any recommendations? For example the one in your description?


----------



## bilet69 (May 13, 2010)

Lukas,

Just be careful you make sure there is no add on's for anyones service use... meaning price advertised does not sometimes include shipping, membership fees etc. Also cheap does not mean good... usually you get one or the other. Having a happy customer is well worth a extra .50 sometimes.


----------

